# Xmas Specials at PeakUK



## PeakUK (Dec 14, 2007)

The 2008 website is now online, and we are running a few specials to get ready for the holidays. Check out PEAK UK US - Peak UK USA and Canada and click specials updated a few times a week.

Also look for Peak in your local shops starting this fall. 

Take care,

PeakUK


----------



## perropirana (Mar 28, 2006)

PeakUK said:


> The 2008 website is now online, and we are running a few specials to get ready for the holidays. Check out PEAK UK US - Peak UK USA and Canada and click specials updated a few times a week.
> 
> Also look for Peak in your local shops starting this fall.
> 
> ...


Not much of a special the storm pants were $150 this summer and now $140?
sweet deal men...I think I'll get a pair.


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you ship???

Lets go boat turkey. You still local?


----------

